# Salt Fork?



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone had any info on the lake condition? High? Muddy? Thanks!


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I was there last week. Lake was muddy but fishing was good!


----------



## Salamander (Apr 11, 2004)

I was in the area around the old marina / Route 22 last Saturday. Water stained but looked great. Surface temp 84.


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks. I will be fishing on 7/12 and will post how I do.


----------

